# Ihr Computer wurde von GVU gesperrt: GVU und BSI werden unfreiwillig Helfershelfer in Malware



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. März 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Ihr Computer wurde von GVU gesperrt: GVU und BSI werden unfreiwillig Helfershelfer in Malware gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Ihr Computer wurde von GVU gesperrt: GVU und BSI werden unfreiwillig Helfershelfer in Malware


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. März 2012)

Und wie bekommt man diese malware aufn PC?
Ist das wieder so ne Ketten E-Mail mit irgendeinem dubiosen Anhang den ohnehin keiner öffnet der noch einen Funken Restdenkvermögen hat?


----------



## Freakless08 (21. März 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und wie bekommt man diese malware aufn PC?
> Ist das wieder so ne Ketten E-Mail mit irgendeinem dubiosen Anhang den ohnehin keiner öffnet der noch einen Funken Restdenkvermögen hat?


Siehe hier :
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...strafzahlungen-wegen-illegaler-downloads.html

Zahlen per PaySafe Karte. Wie blöd doch einige User sind


----------



## kingkoolkris (21. März 2012)

ja komm, wer darauf reinfällt, der hat's auch wirklich verdient!


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. März 2012)

Das BKA hatte damals ja auch schon ein PayPal Konto...


----------



## e4syyy (21. März 2012)

Hatte vor 2 Wochen diese Malware.

Wie sie auf den PC gekommen ist? Keine Ahnung! Ich war im Forum von PCGH unterwegs und zack hat es mein System lahmgelegt! (Trotz aktuellem Kaspersky)

Vor 3 Monaten hatte ich das Gleiche nur mit GEMA. Nur System Wiederherstellung hat geholfen.


----------



## Gamersware (21. März 2012)

anscheinend kommts von Pornoseiten in die Rechner...
Könnte das BKA als Auftragsgeber dieses netten Ur-Programmes nicht gleich zur Störerhaftung belangt werden? 
Hacker werden immer witziger, vielleicht checken ja doch noch 1-2 Politiker, die nicht völlig Hirnweich sind, welchen Sicherheits-Teufel sie da anbeten...


----------



## Memphis_83 (21. März 2012)

freunde von mir haten auch den gema-mist, kp woher! da half auch nur system neumachen, da war nix mit kaspersky-rettungsdisk oder system-wiederherstellung. hätte ich das vorher gewusst,hätte ich es gleich neu gemacht anstatt stunden mit der kas-rett-disks zuzubringen...


----------



## CryxDX2 (21. März 2012)

mac nutzen, windows auslachen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. März 2012)

Also ich hatte bisher nur die "BKA" e-mail (die so lange man den Anhang nicht öffnet ja völlig ungefährlich ist) sonst noch keine Probleme.



CryxDX2 schrieb:


> mac nutzen, windows auslachen.


 
Stell dir mal vor es würden alle Leute Mac nutzen die jetzt Windows nutzen und umgekehrt... schon wären die Viren für den Mac geschrieben und du müsstest schreiben "Windows nutzen, Mac auslachen"


----------



## Memphis_83 (21. März 2012)

CryxDX2 schrieb:


> mac nutzen, windows auslachen.


 
man trifft sich immer zweimal im leben


----------



## CryxDX2 (21. März 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Also ich hatte bisher nur die "BKA" e-mail (die so lange man den Anhang nicht öffnet ja völlig ungefährlich ist) sonst noch keine Probleme.
> 
> 
> 
> Stell dir mal vor es würden alle Leute Mac nutzen die jetzt Windows nutzen und umgekehrt... schon wären die Viren für den Mac geschrieben und du müsstest schreiben "Windows nutzen, Mac auslachen"


 

oder ganz einfach, Gehirn einschalten, Linux nutzen. Am besten das Anonymus OS.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. März 2012)

Also ich hatte in den letzten 10 Jahren ein einziges mal ein Problem wo ich mit nem Virenscanner ne malware entfernen musste, ansonsten hab ich nur mit einem kostenlosen Avira und einem kleinen wenig nachdenken beim Surfen immer ein sauberes System gehabt.
Vielleicht ists nur Glück dass dem so ist - oder viele der Opfer sind sehr sehr naiv.


----------



## dustyjerk (21. März 2012)

CryxDX2 schrieb:


> mac nutzen, windows auslachen.


 
vorallem, weil MacOS ja auch aufgrund eben solcher blöden Kommentare nicht schon im Zielfernrohr der Malware-Programmier steht 

Vielleicht sollten sich die Mac-User mal langsam von dem Gedanken trennen, das ihr Apfel resistent dagegen ist und sich mal lieber ein Virenprogramm zulegen...

Aber BTT: Mein Bruder hatte auf seinem PC auch diese BKA-Malware! Allerdings hab ich die Kiste mit der Kaspersky Rescue-Disk wieder ans laufen gekriegt!


----------



## fire2002de (21. März 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Also ich hatte bisher nur die "BKA" e-mail (die so lange man den Anhang nicht öffnet ja völlig ungefährlich ist) sonst noch keine Probleme.
> 
> 
> 
> Stell dir mal vor es würden alle Leute Mac nutzen die jetzt Windows nutzen und umgekehrt... schon wären die Viren für den Mac geschrieben und du müsstest schreiben "Windows nutzen, Mac auslachen"


 
na ja schau mal auf das "sicherheits--fischernetz" von ms und auf das vom Apfel 

keine sorge der Mac User wird auch ein 2tes und ein drittes mal über nen Windows User lachen 

aber meist is das größte Problem eh vor dem Computer xD


----------



## blackout24 (21. März 2012)

CryxDX2 schrieb:


> mac nutzen, windows auslachen.


 
Mac-Trojaner: Supermodel als Virusträger - Golem.de

Linux nutzen. Mac auslachen.


----------



## docdent (21. März 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Also ich hatte in den letzten 10 Jahren ein einziges mal ein Problem wo ich mit nem Virenscanner ne malware entfernen musste, ansonsten hab ich nur mit einem kostenlosen Avira und einem kleinen wenig nachdenken beim Surfen immer ein sauberes System gehabt.
> Vielleicht ists nur Glück dass dem so ist - oder viele der Opfer sind sehr sehr naiv.


Vorsicht schützt sicher relativ gut vor Viren - ich war bisher erst einmal betroffen, vor 10 Jahren. _Aber_ auch mit aktivem Virenscanner kann man sich heute ohne E-Mails Viren einfangen, einfach durch Anschauen der falschen Seiten - und da muss man gar nicht in die Untiefen des Internets, das kommt auch bei scheinbar "anständigen" Seiten vor .

Mein Junior ist vor einigen Monaten jedenfalls Opfer eines solchen Virus geworden. Der war aber mit allein schon mit sysinternals-autoruns im abgesicherten Modus zu elimieren. Den hier zitierten Vorschlag, die Festplatte auszubauen und auf einem anderen PC zu "desinfizieren" finde ich jedenfals übertrieben. Ein Linux-Live-CD mit Virenscanner sollte ja wohl ausreichen...


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. März 2012)

docdent schrieb:


> Vorsicht schützt sicher relativ gut vor Viren - ich war bisher erst einmal betroffen, vor 10 Jahren. _Aber_ auch mit aktivem Virenscanner kann man sich heute ohne E-Mails Viren einfangen, einfach durch Anschauen der falschen Seiten - und da muss man gar nicht in die Untiefen des Internets, das kommt auch bei scheinbar "anständigen" Seiten vor .


 
Da haste wohl leider Recht. Dann hoffe ich mal, dass ich weiter so viel Glück behalte wie bisher...


----------



## John Preston (21. März 2012)

CryxDX2 schrieb:


> mac nutzen, windows auslachen.




Mac-Trojaner: Supermodel als Virusträger - Golem.de



Ich habe mal ein Servicemanual für mein Nokia N8
 gesucht, als ich das PDF Manual geöffnet hatte, ist mein Windows und Virenscanner durchgedreht. Das PDF wollte immer die Bestätigung haben, damit zwei Dateien installiert / ausgeführt werden.  

Lösung: Windows CD, Partition löschen, neu installieren geht eine halbe Stunde.


----------



## Fooly (21. März 2012)

docdent schrieb:


> Den hier zitierten Vorschlag, die Festplatte auszubauen und auf einem anderen PC zu "desinfizieren" finde ich jedenfals übertrieben. Ein Linux-Live-CD mit Virenscanner sollte ja wohl ausreichen...



Es geht auch noch einfacher ohne große Frickelei. Regelmässige Backups helfen. Ich mach in, wenn auch nur losen Abständen alle paar Tage, oder wenn sich was wichtiges auf dem Rechner getan hat auch mal täglich, Backups mittels Imaging-Software mit einer Boot-CD, also bei nicht laufendem System. Startet mit einem Voll-Backup, gefolgt von inkrementellen Backups, ist das kein großer Zeitaufwand. Und wenn wieder mal nen Voll-Backup fällig ist kann man das ja über Nacht laufen lassen und den Rechner automatisch runterfahren lassen.

Zu regelmässigen Backups auf einen externen Datenträger gibt es einfach keine Alternative - zusätzlich zu aktuellem Virenschutz und Firewall versteht sich. Schließlich gibts ja nicht nur Viren. Wenn mir eine Platte das Handtuch wirft, hilft mir eine Boot-CD mit Virenscanner auch nicht weiter. Es gibt nichts angenehmeres als bei Problemen einfach ein aktuelles Restore mittels Boot-CD zu machen. Hab wegen Hardwareproblemen letztes Jahr öfter mal die Plattenkonfiguration geändert. von RAID auf Einzeplatten gewechselt, zurück zu RAID, wieder auf Einzelplatten und gleich neue größere Platten verbaut - und alles ohne auch nur einmal irgendwas neu installieren zu müssen. Das beansprucht bei einer Gesamtbackupgröße von fast 900 GB zwar auch Zeit, aber es sind ja nicht immer zwangsläufig alle Partitionen/Platten betroffen, und ich muß das Restore nur starten und muß dann nicht dabei bleiben.

Wenn mir meine Daten wichtig genug sind, dann müsste man die Backup-Platte sogar örtlich woanders lagern. Dann hab ich meine Daten sogar noch wenn mir die Bude abbrennt. Ist natürlich persönliche Sache wie ernst und wichtig man das nimmt. Aber viele, vor allem technisch unbedarfte Leute, machen sich um so etwas erst Gedanken wenn mal Daten verloren sind.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. März 2012)

So ein Backup-System habe ich auch, allerdings noch von Hand - nicht so professionell wie du.
Das wäre auch einmal eine Überlegung wert mir fürn paar Euro da ne ordentliche Backupsoftware zuzulegen...


----------



## docdent (21. März 2012)

Fooly schrieb:


> Es geht auch noch einfacher ohne große Frickelei. Regelmässige Backups helfen. ...Aber viele, vor allem technisch unbedarfte Leute, machen sich um so etwas erst Gedanken wenn mal Daten verloren sind.


Da hast Du völlig recht. Da meine Familienmitglieder zu faul für Backups sind, habe ich seit Jahren den Windows Home Server im Einsatz. Das Wiedereinspielen eines Backups ist wirklich relativ einfach. Aber in diesem Fall hatte ich den Ehrgeiz, den Virus selber zur Strecke zu bringen - hat auch nur 10 Minuten gedauert


----------



## Hleothoron (21. März 2012)

Ich hatte den Spass mit dieser Malware vor ein paar Monaten mit einem uralten Laptop einer Kollegin. Keine Backups, keine Original-CD, keine Wiederherstellungs-CD oder -Punkte. Das war die assigste Frickelei seit langem. Virenscanner war up2date, hat aber auch nix geholfen. Mit den Boot-Cds hatte ich keinen Zugriff auf die Festplatte bekommen. Ich weiss schon nicht mehr wie ich es hinbekommen hatte, aber irgendwann lief die Kiste wieder. Gibt ja zum Glück google. Aber so eine hartnäckige Malware ist mir noch nicht untergekommen. Egal, Bekannte glücklich, 50 Euro verdient und ein gutes Gefühl


----------



## INU.ID (21. März 2012)

Ich weiß gerade nicht ob sie mittlerweile auch angegriffen werden können (wenn ich ehrlich bin weiß ich nichtmal ob es sie noch neu zu kaufen gibt^^), aber wer auf Nummer "ganz sicher" gehen will sollte einfach einen Festplatten-Wächter nutzen. Dieser wird in einen PCI (PCIe?) Steckplatz gesteckt, und nachdem man ihn aktiviert hat, sind - nach dem hochfahren - alle Änderungen lediglich temporär. Fährt man das System dann runter werden alle Änderungen verworfen. So hat man nach dem hochfahren immer ein sauberes System.

Wir haben solche Wächter vor ca. 10 Jahren mal haufenweise in quasi öffentlich zugängliche Rechner (I-Net-Cafe, Schulungsräume usw), welche wir gebaut+verkauft haben, verbaut. Zumindest damals haben die Dinger TOP funktioniert.


----------



## kühlprofi (22. März 2012)

CryxDX2 schrieb:


> mac nutzen, windows auslachen.


 
Bei Mac Usern rendiert es nicht, die haben all ihr Geld ja schon für die überteuerte Hardware ausgegeben 



INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich weiß gerade nicht ob sie mittlerweile auch angegriffen werden können (wenn ich ehrlich bin weiß ich nichtmal ob es sie noch neu zu kaufen gibt^^), aber wer auf Nummer "ganz sicher" gehen will sollte einfach einen Festplatten-Wächter nutzen. Dieser wird in einen PCI (PCIe?) Steckplatz gesteckt, und nachdem man ihn aktiviert hat, sind - nach dem hochfahren - alle Änderungen lediglich temporär. Fährt man das System dann runter werden alle Änderungen verworfen. So hat man nach dem hochfahren immer ein sauberes System.
> 
> Wir haben solche Wächter vor ca. 10 Jahren mal haufenweise in quasi öffentlich zugängliche Rechner (I-Net-Cafe, Schulungsräume usw), welche wir gebaut+verkauft haben, verbaut. Zumindest damals haben die Dinger TOP funktioniert.


 
Kling interessant, doch trotzem könnte während einer Session jemand die Daten abspitzen, abhören was auch immer?



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> So ein Backup-System habe ich auch, allerdings noch von Hand - nicht so professionell wie du.
> Das wäre auch einmal eine Überlegung wert mir fürn paar Euro da ne ordentliche Backupsoftware zuzulegen...



Kauf dir einfach Die Backupsoftware von Acronis. Dann machste mal ein Abbild und innert 5 Minuten ist das Abbild im Notfall auf dem PC und fertig.


----------



## INU.ID (24. März 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Kling interessant, doch trotzem könnte während einer Session jemand die Daten abspitzen, abhören was auch immer?


 Natürlich, aber es kann sich keine Schadsoftware großartig im System "einnisten", da beim runterfahren alle seit dem hochfahren geänderten Dateien verworfen werden. Ergo egal was für einen Schädling man sich eingefangen hat, nach dem runterfahren ist er wieder Geschichte.

Ein weiterer Vorteil: Man kann so auch Software nach belieben installieren und ausprobieren, ohne das man sie wieder deinstallieren muß. Man hat also ständig (nach einem kuzen reboot) ein tadellos sauberes System.

Die einzige "Schwachstelle ist, will man dauerhaft ein Update aufspielen, oder eine Anwendung/Patch installieren, dann muß man den Schutz natürlich kurzzeitig deaktivieren (bis zum Abschluß der Installation/Aktualisierung). Würde man in dieser Zeit zb. auf dubiosen Seiten surfen und sich eine Schadsoftware einfangen, dann würde diese - nach erneuter Aktivierung des Schutzes - natürlich auch "geschützt" werden.


----------



## Dolceman (31. März 2012)

Mein Vater hatte diesen Trojaner auch, habe ihn mit hilfe von hier GVU Trojaner entfernen: Neuer Erpresser im Netz - News - CHIP Online via Systemwiederherstellung entfernt!


----------



## exa (3. Mai 2012)

So, gerade eben hat es mich erwischt...

Herstellungspunkt von gestern Abend geladen und fertig, aber dennoch: blöd isses trotzdem.

5 Jahre hatte ich nix, und jetz bei der Such nach Mods für das altehrwürdige Far Cry isses doch passiert. Der Witz an der Sache: der Wiederherstellungspunkt war die Installation von Far Cry


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> So ein Backup-System habe ich auch, allerdings noch von Hand - nicht so professionell wie du.
> Das wäre auch einmal eine Überlegung wert mir fürn paar Euro da ne ordentliche Backupsoftware zuzulegen...


 
Das muss nicht mal teuer sein.
Du kannst dir die aktuelle Demo Version von True Image Home runterladen und damit eine Boot CD erstellen auf der das Programm drauf ist -- natürlich nicht so komfortabel wie installiert aber.
Von der kannst du booten und deine Windows Partition komplett als Datei sichern und bei Bedarf einfach wieder einspielen.


----------

